# Recipes from Laos



## kees5 (Sep 18, 2010)

On invitation from KYHeirloomer, I will publish a few recipes from "Food from Northern Laos", recently published and under review for Cheftalk at present.

Lao food is often seen as similar to Thai food, and some Lao recipe books even add obvious Thai dishes as Lao food. But especially in northern Laos, the food can be distinctly different.

Reproduced from the book with permission of the copyrightholder.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Kees5, scans from the book are all but illegible to me. Anyway you can just type the recipes?


----------



## kees5 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry, I did this with a couple of other pages in a few Laos social  network websites, and they came up just fine. Maybe, like Facebook, the Cheftalk software automatically resizes images to economise on download time. I did notice when I right-clicked the image and opened it in another tab, it showed just fine.

Never mind, not good enough, please feel free to ask your webmaster to delete this one, and I'll post a proper cut-and paste from an PDF first thing tomorrow (11.30 pm here now).

Thanks for letting me know,

Kees


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, you can open the image and zoom in to read it quite legibly.

Thanks for working with the site for a review.


----------



## laocook (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a good book, there should be more books on Lao Cuisine! Another notable book is from the Makphet Restaurant which is based in the capital Vientiane. Its a training restaurant borne from Friends International. The book is not only about the recipes of the restaurant, its a collection of dishes from various regions in Laos. Anyone interested in Lao Cuisine should definately see a copy of both books.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Laocook, is that book from the Makphet Restaurant readily available in the U.S.?


----------



## laocook (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi KYHeirloomer,

I am sorry, I have no idea if its available in the US, I have searched on Amazon but cannot find it and am not sure of what other online bookstores you have.

There is a review on my site which can be seen at http://laocook.com/2011/08/06/from-honeybees-to-pepperwood/

I know that it can be purchased through Friends International.

There is also a review of the book Food From Northern Laos at http://laocook.com/2010/10/01/food-from-northern-laos-the-boat-landing-cookbook/

Both these books are equally good and informative on the subject of Lao cuisine, eating traditions and customs.

rgds


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kees and KY,

I have found some unusual Japanese cookbooks in English on this website and I had noticed they have a cookbook section on Laos and the Philippines:

Ethnic Foods Company Cookbooks

Happy Holidays,

Margcata.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kee and KY,

I had noticed there is a cookbook on the cuisine of Laos on the website :

Ethnic Foods Company Cookbooks dot com

Happy Holidays, Hope this has what you are looking for,

Margcata


----------

